# Untethered Submersible Technology



## Garbo181

I'm looking for a word in Spanish for "untethered".
Here is the text:

_In 1980, the first “International Symposium on Unmanned Untethered Submersible Technology” (UUST) was held in Durham New Hampshire
_
I've already found "inalámbrico", but I don't think it's the correct one, so that's why I'm posting. Thank you all.


----------



## vicdark

Siendo que los "tethers" de un sumergible son las líneas de aire, electricidad, etc. sugiero:


_Simposio Internacional Sobre Tecnología de Sumergibles no Tripulados Sin Líneas de Suministro

_Just my 2 centavos


----------



## rodelu2

Diría que cuando se habla de alimentación de un equipo remoto se dice "umbilical" por lo del cordón etc. Tethered significa sujeto con una línea, soga, cable o lo que sea que mantiene al vehículo "on a leash". Untethered es ausencia de esa sujeción, y siendo tan tarde no se me ocurre una palabra en español que haga justicia.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sin cable umbilical?
You must go to bed early


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> Sin cable umbilical?
> You must go to bed early


"Cordón" it is, not cable. You know, early to bed, early to rise.....makes for some of the most boring people on earth.


----------



## k-in-sc

Examples of "cable" in this context ... but you're the native


----------



## rodelu2

Me, native. You, right.


----------



## Garbo181

vicdark said:


> Siendo que los "tethers" de un sumergible son las líneas de aire, electricidad, etc. sugiero:
> 
> 
> _Simposio Internacional Sobre Tecnología de Sumergibles no Tripulados Sin Líneas de Suministro
> 
> _Just my 2 centavos



Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## olimpia91

Yo diría _Simposio Internacional Sobre Tecnología de Sumergibles no Tripulados Sin Cable.

_El_ tether _es solo un cable, cuando también lleva electricidad, video, etc. se llama _umbilical cable _(Wikipedia)


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> Me, native. You, right.


If you say so


----------

